# One year ban



## raa00 (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi, I'm a Canadian and I moved to Dubai around 4 months ago. I took a job with very little salary because at the time I was living with friends and didn't realize how expensive it is to live in Dubai. I've only worked there a couple a months and there's no way for me to survive on the salary. But I was wondering if I quit will I be subjected to a one year entry ban or what will happen?


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

raa00 said:


> Hi, I'm a Canadian and I moved to Dubai around 4 months ago. I took a job with very little salary because at the time I was living with friends and didn't realize how expensive it is to live in Dubai. I've only worked there a couple a months and there's no way for me to survive on the salary. But I was wondering if I quit will I be subjected to a one year entry ban or what will happen?


It's possible since you haven't completed one year. Probably depends on whether or not the company requests MOL to impose a 1 year ban. But you might be able to get it lifted by paying ban lifting fee. Check with MOL. You'll get a 6 month labour ban automatically anyway.

Visa ban Dubai

It's a labour ban though, not an immigration ban, so you can still enter the country on a visit visa.


----------



## raa00 (Sep 6, 2010)

Does it matter if my passport has been stamped yet or not?


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

raa00 said:


> Does it matter if my passport has been stamped yet or not?


Er, yes. If you haven't been issued residence visa and labour permit then you might avoid the ban. I think that depends on whether you entered the country on an employment entry permit (ban still possible) or visit visa entry permit (ban unlikely) ... but now it's starting to get a bit technical for my level of understanding, which is mostly on a par with a-mate-at-a-bbq-told-me ...

Hang on to your passport until you decide what to do.


----------



## raa00 (Sep 6, 2010)

The only thing I'm really worried about is the one year entry ban. Um, is there for sure a ban lifting fee and do you have any idea how much?


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

Like many things here, it can be a bit of a lottery. Check with the MOL, they have a helpline. I think around AED 6000 if it's possible.


----------



## tounzz (Jul 10, 2010)

As bonk said, it's a bit of lottery! A friend that I know could not really benefit from the ban lift due to different conditions placed by the MOL (case by case).

It also makes a difference if the company is Free Zone or not.


----------



## yum (Sep 2, 2010)

raa00 said:


> Hi, I'm a Canadian and I moved to Dubai around 4 months ago. I took a job with very little salary because at the time I was living with friends and didn't realize how expensive it is to live in Dubai. I've only worked there a couple a months and there's no way for me to survive on the salary. But I was wondering if I quit will I be subjected to a one year entry ban or what will happen?


Hi Raa:

You will be subjected to a 1-year automatic ban from Labor office but will only have an Immigration ban (meaning you will not be able to enter the country) IF your employer requests/files for it upon cancellation of residency.

Hope this helps!

Yum


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

yum said:


> Hi Raa:
> 
> You will be subjected to a 1-year automatic ban from Labor office but will only have an Immigration ban (meaning you will not be able to enter the country) IF your employer requests/files for it upon cancellation of residency.
> 
> ...


Erm, are you sure  ? That's different from what I understood. MOL only imposes labour ban. Immigration department imposes immigration ban, and not anymore for termination of employment - unless there's a criminal conviction involved.

And I thought it was only the 6 month ban that was automatic. The one year ban is imposed on a case by case basis?


----------



## Midos (Jun 25, 2010)

bonk said:


> Erm, are you sure  ? That's different from what I understood. MOL only imposes labour ban. Immigration department imposes immigration ban, and not anymore for termination of employment - unless there's a criminal conviction involved.
> 
> And I thought it was only the 6 month ban that was automatic. The one year ban is imposed on a case by case basis?


1 year ban is imposed if he worked for less than 1 year, otherwise it is 6 months as you said


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

After 4 months you should already have your residence permit/visa in your passport.
If you quit after only 4 months you will receive a 1 Year Employment Ban unless you are working for a Free Zone Company.
IF the company give a No Objection Certificate you May be able to have the ban lifted by paying a hefty fee but no guarantee it will be granted.
You will need to give your passport to your company for them to cancel your residence visa.
Once cancelled you have 30 days to leave Dubai.


----------

